# To be 12 again...



## Einstein (Mar 5, 2009)

A man was sitting on the edge of the bed, observing his wife, looking at herself in the mirror. Since her birthday was not far off he asked what she'd like to have for her Birthday. 

'I'd like to be 12 again', she replied, still looking in the mirror. 

On the morning of her Birthday, he arose early, made her a nice big bowl of rice crispies, and then took her to Alton Towers. What a day! 

He put her on every ride in the park; the Death Slide, the Wall of Fear, the Screaming Monster Roller Coaster, everything there was. 

Five hours later they staggered out of the theme park. 
Her head was reeling and her stomach felt upside down. 

He then took her to a Mc Donald's where he ordered her a Happy Meal with extra fries and a chocolate shake. 

Then it was off to the cinema, popcorn, a fizzy drink, and her favourite sweets, M&M's. What a fabulous adventure! 

Finally she wobbled home with her husband and collapsed into bed exhausted. He leaned over his wife with a big smile and lovingly asked, 'Well Dear, what it was like being 12 again?' 

Her eyes slowly opened and her expression suddenly changed. 'I meant my dress size, you retard!!!!' 

The moral of the story: Even when a man is listening, he is going to get it wrong! Hmmmm


----------



## Vanessa (Mar 6, 2009)

You could keep all those playground rides but the food side!  Now that would have me intoning "12: I meant my blood glucose, you idiot!"


----------



## Caroline (Mar 6, 2009)

I can't remember being a SIZE 12.


----------



## HOBIE (May 27, 2018)

Einstein said:


> A man was sitting on the edge of the bed, observing his wife, looking at herself in the mirror. Since her birthday was not far off he asked what she'd like to have for her Birthday.
> 
> 'I'd like to be 12 again', she replied, still looking in the mirror.
> 
> ...


Good


----------



## C&E Guy (May 29, 2018)

She should have known. Men just go by Small, Medium or Large.

What's a 12??


----------



## trophywench (May 29, 2018)

34-24-36 !


----------



## Robin (May 29, 2018)

trophywench said:


> 34-24-36 !


Not any more!


----------



## trophywench (May 29, 2018)

I know @Robin - hence the exclamation mark.

It was a complete PITA when I was a teenager, bust and hips were fine but not the waist unless I snapped my bottom ribs off (V short waisted) - thank the Lord hipster skirts and dropped waists, plus the Empire line in dresses, came into fashion at the same time!


----------

